# it's been a long time since i ate at a super nice restaurant.. but tomorrow.



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 28, 2015)

wife and i are celebrating. she landed a job after a long seven year transition period.. after she lost her job we both decided it was a good thing and took the opportunity to make a life change. we buckled down financially and she went back to school to become a nurse. getting into nursing school was tough, and finding a job was more difficult than expected, but finally she got one!!

we were going to hit the Portland fun scene and eat/drink, but she needs to be back for some job orientation. timing is everything. well, we rallied and called Gary Danko. we landed a table after a cancelation..tomorrow night!

i lost a bunch of weight and dont fit into any of my suits..i'll wear a sports coat and some good pants to not push the dress code too much. some problems are good to have!

man it has been a long time since dining at a significant restaurant. i cant wait!! i am proud of my wife. she got it done.. we did it..no school loans, and with her money smarts, we were not crushed money-wise. we came out unscathed. hahah.

i honestly cant remember what dual incomes feels like. i think i am going to pass out.. yippee!


----------



## _PixelNinja (Apr 29, 2015)

It warms the heard to read this kind of story. The sense of achievement must feel great. Congratulations to you two!


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations to you both. Enjoy the dinner. Maybe a few pics?


----------



## mark76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations! And enjoy the dinner!


----------



## Castalia (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations1 Special occasions like that are great to share together.


----------



## Artichoke (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats!

I always enjoy hearing about good things happening for good people.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 29, 2015)

That's awesome, congrats - have fun in Portland!


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 29, 2015)

Gary Danko is supposed to be good...The photos on yelp show perfectly cooked duck...if they don't muck up the duck they'll alright in my book.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 1, 2015)

meal was epic!!

wife did order the duck. we both did four courses each. 

i wont offend the restaurant by trying to remember the exact details of sauces or toppings. haha..

the duck was probably the highlight. my wife also got a whole roasted squab. blew me away in how they deboned that tiny bird and folded it back to resemble the entire creature..

the service was pro level stuff..i had the MOST fun watching them move about like ninjas. super friendly and not stuffy at all. 

and some OLD guys with super young hot female dates. there was this 70 year old guy being lead around by the hottest 25ish Thai chick..her skirt was just about as tight and short as her shoes were tall and strappy. hahhaha..


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 4, 2015)

Congratulations to your wife getting Nursing job. With aging population they are needed. My better half just retired from a long career as a Nurse. 

When we eat out order different courses so she can try some of mine.


----------



## ecchef (May 4, 2015)

I'll be hitting PDX on Thursday for about a week. Think I'll check out this Danko character! :wink:

Maybe I should leave the wife home...? :scratchhead:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 4, 2015)

ecchef said:


> I'll be hitting PDX on Thursday for about a week. Think I'll check out this Danko character! :wink:
> 
> Maybe I should leave the wife home...? :scratchhead:



chit!! sorry for the confusion. Danko is in San Francisco. i could afford it because we cancelled our trip to PDX.


----------



## ecchef (May 4, 2015)

Yeah...I was kinda confused by that. I didn't remember seeing any media exposure for a new Danko place Portland...figured I was just out of touch. 
No loss...more money for knives!:biggrin:


----------

